# Tachometer not working



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

my tachometer isn't working since i put the new head on....anyone know why this could be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check any wiring harness connectors that you may have disturbed.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

do you happen to know which one would have the wire in it for the tach? all of them are plugged in.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The speed sensor at the tranny does connect to the tach so you might want to trace that line.


----------

